# Indian trying for visa extension (and failing!)



## astroquarks (Jun 8, 2014)

This post is partly to share information and partly to ask you guys if I'm missing anything.

I entered the Philippines on the special visa-waiver for those Indian nationals who happen to have valid US/Canada/Schengen visas in their passports. Officially, the stay lasts for 14 days and can be extended for 7 more days. I WRONGLY assumed that I could further get 2-month extensions the same way Americans/others can do so. I was wrong, so it looks like I'm forced to fly back to India and apply at the consulate there for a tourist visa. Time and money down the drain.
So... Am I missing anything? Is there a better/cheaper way to do this?

Long story, FYI:
I DID apply for a tourist visa when I was in India in January. I only got a single-entry visa of about 45 days. Luckily, once in Manila, I was able to extend this fairly easily for an additional 2 months the same way everyone else does it. I believe I could've continued getting 2-month extensions if I stayed. Unfortunately I traveled outside the country for a little bit, and this time I returned without a visa, on the wrong assumptions that I mentioned earlier.
The plan is to apply for a multiple-entry visa this time around. (The last time, it was hinted to me that I would have much better chances of getting a multiple-entry visa the second time around, so I have my fingers crossed.) That way, I can do short trips to neighboring countries without having to return to India to get a new visa each time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

astroquarks said:


> This post is partly to share information and partly to ask you guys if I'm missing anything.
> 
> I entered the Philippines on the special visa-waiver for those Indian nationals who happen to have valid US/Canada/Schengen visas in their passports. Officially, the stay lasts for 14 days and can be extended for 7 more days. I WRONGLY assumed that I could further get 2-month extensions the same way Americans/others can do so. I was wrong, so it looks like I'm forced to fly back to India and apply at the consulate there for a tourist visa. Time and money down the drain.
> So... Am I missing anything? Is there a better/cheaper way to do this?
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum.

If like the United States, your embassy here in the Philippines will be your best source or information. They can and should provide positive and legal answers for you. That way there is nothing left to chance or misinformation.
Visit or call the Embassy Of India Manila Philippines.


Best Of Luck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the visa waiver for Indians has been revoked I believe ....

Only plan is to get multiple entry from the Philippine Embassy at your country of residence but unless you are married to a Filipino citizen ... don't expect approval ...

or try to get the APEC card if you are eligible for it

pray, why do you spend so much time in Philippines ?

Jet Lag, Indian Embassy will not give any recommendation, in visa affairs of another country ....from what I know ... and seen ..


----------



## astroquarks (Jun 8, 2014)

The visa waiver has not been revoked, as I mentioned. I have personally availed of it as recently as 2 weeks ago. This is specifically for Indians who have valid visas to US/Canada/etc countries. Indians without these visas need to apply for a philippines visa before traveling.

Fingers crossed for a multiple-entry, but even a single-entry will do for now. 

Hm, the APEC card sounds interesting but I'm not a business traveler and I'm not sure India is one of the participating countries.

I've been traveling internationally for more than a year and I ended up liking the Philippines enough to want to stay here for a while. If I ever decide to get a job here, that would certainly simplify things visa-wise. 
cheers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

from what I know the visa waiver used to include Indians with residency in Singapore and Malaysia ... and that privilege for those living in SG / MY been revoked

I believe in line with complaints that Indians are engaging in illegal businesses, and that's what I was told as well ... 

again, see the BI requirements for multiple entry, which I believe you dont qualify for

good luck on your visa application ... 

PS, being a frequenct visitor will have zero bearing if you decide to apply for a work visa, I.e. Alien Employment Pass ... or so I think .... 

and you didn't say what makes you fly there so often ...


----------

